# Worst VIP PSU :( Suggest me new one please.



## Mango (Dec 6, 2011)

My Config 

Screen : IBall 18.5 Inch LED
Motherboard : Intel DG31PR
K/B Mouse : Local Bluetooth KB mouse 
Ram : 2 GB
HDD : Segate 500 GB
Processor : Intel Core to Duo
PSU : VIP 230W
DVD_+ RW : LG 
Speaker : Creative 2.1
GPU : SPARKLE GeForce 210 , HD & VGA

My Current VIP230W PSU isnt working now, I dont know what happed after my local vender installed Newly bought SPARKLE GeForce 210 graphics card in it.

Can you please suggest me what should i do ???

Budget :3K
IF you are suggesting me to change PSU : Which one should i buy?
IF you are suggesting me to change Cabinet : Which one should i buy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, a FSP Saga II 500w @Rs.2000 is good enough for you


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 6, 2011)

@OP 

 ur local vendor is just a weedsmoker moron. how can he install a graphics card with a worst PSU like that?

That PUS just givein as soon as the GPU starts drawing power from it. Just screw him out if any other component also gone for that PSU.

go as thetechfreak says.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Alternate option: Seasonic S12II 430W @2.4K


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, the Seasonic S12II 430W @2.4K will be the best option for you as it comes with 5Yrs warranty unlike FSP's 2Yrs. 
But as you have a budget of 3k, get the Corsair CX-500v2 for 3k just to be futureproof of adding cards upto HD 6870 and GTX-560 later (if you plan to).


----------



## Tenida (Dec 6, 2011)

For your needs Seasonic S12 II430Watt is enough but if you are planning to add card like HD6870 or GTX560 in near future you may also consider 
*Seasonic S12 II 520 watt Bronze@3.2K*

Seasonic psu has 5 years warranty.


----------



## Mango (Dec 8, 2011)

Where can i buy "Seasonic S12 II 520 watt Bronze@3.2K" ??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

80% of Computer shops ignore PSU importance.

It's no surprise that he installed GPU with cheap PSU meant only for low powered rigs without GPU.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

Mango said:


> Where can i buy "Seasonic S12 II 520 watt Bronze@3.2K" ??



Ask your local shopkeeper or buy it from Tirupati Enterprises. There are the distributor of seasonic products in India. In e-bay they have their own shop named 'overclockers zone'.


----------

